# Very Large Eldar Army with Pictures



## tk6214 (Feb 20, 2012)

So I have a large Eldar army that i am in the proccess of cataloging and posting up on here. 
If anyone is interested please PM me. I haven't played with it in years. some is painted and together, some is new in box. 
Ok I am guessing on the figures but this is pretty close to what I have. I may be off (+5or-5) for unit count. 

Shipping Unwilling to ship Internationally. Location: Atlanta Ga 
Payment via Money Order or PayPal 

1x Carrying Case 
3x Foam holder things 
1x GW Eldar Army Book 
1x GW Mini Rule Book 
1x GW Templates + Dice 
1x GW Avatar of Khane 
30x GW Eldar Guardians 
2x GW Weapons Platforms w/ 4 total Eldar Operators 
1x GW Farseer 
3x GW Warlocks 
6x GW Eldar Rangers/Pathfinders 
20x GW Dire Avengers 
6x GW Warp Spiders 
12x GW Striking Scorpions 
1x GW Vypers 
3x GW Falcon 
1x GW Wave Serpent 
2x GW Wraithlords 
5x GW Fire Dragons (unpainted) 
1x GW Fire Dragon Exarch (unpainted) 
8x GW Dark Reapers 
1x GW Maugan Ra 
6x GW Swooping Hawks 
8x GW Harlequins (I think) 
8x GW Howling Banshees 
5x GW Wraithguard 
3x GW complete wraithlord (metal) 
3x GW complete weapons plaftorm kit (metal) 
3x GW Farseer with with spear and shuriken pistol 
3x GW warlock with witchblade and shuriken pistol 

http://imgur.com/a/dajhL#0 Pictures


----------



## Ilihaywe (Mar 28, 2011)

What do you want for the whole lot?


----------



## tk6214 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ilihaywe said:


> What do you want for the whole lot?


Well I was hoping to get 400 for it all but I can haggle.


----------



## Ilihaywe (Mar 28, 2011)

How much for the warp spiders and a wraithlord? Can I get specific pics (or otherwise be directed to) of these items?


----------



## tk6214 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ilihaywe said:


> How much for the warp spiders and a wraithlord? Can I get specific pics (or otherwise be directed to) of these items?


I can get you pics tonight of the wraithlord. I was going to price the NIB warp spiders for $30 a box and the wraithlord at $25. I have 3 of them so I'll post pics of those and let you pick.


----------



## Ilihaywe (Mar 28, 2011)

tk6214 said:


> I can get you pics tonight of the wraithlord. I was going to price the NIB warp spiders for $30 a box and the wraithlord at $25. I have 3 of them so I'll post pics of those and let you pick.


A bit pricey, don't you think? I could get those NIB for less than that.


----------



## tk6214 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ilihaywe said:


> A bit pricey, don't you think? I could get those NIB for less than that.


well make me an offer?


----------



## thenewblack (Mar 18, 2012)

Is this all still available?

And if so, would you take $400 for it, including shipping (USA)?

I'll have to see if I have the money, but sounds like a great deal for both of us.


----------



## tk6214 (Feb 20, 2012)

thenewblack said:


> Is this all still available?
> 
> And if so, would you take $400 for it, including shipping (USA)?
> 
> I'll have to see if I have the money, but sounds like a great deal for both of us.


Well I would say $20 bucks shipping and if it goes over I don't really care. I just want rid of it, well my wife does. What is your zip code? If you live in Georgia or Atlanta I'll deliver it.


----------

